# New from Germany



## DG TTS (Jul 3, 2020)

My name is Jens and I'm 55 years old.


----------



## DG TTS (Jul 3, 2020)

My car is a TTS Roadster in Phantom Black from November 2012. It's My fun car, my home base forum is TTS Freunde from Germany.


----------



## DG TTS (Jul 3, 2020)

The car is modified with a HGR Stage 2 with near 340hp


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jens, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Jens, welcome to the Forum!  Das ist ein wunderschöner Roadster, das Interieur ist erstaunlich!

Be sure to stop by the Mk2 Forum as there's always something going on -

*TT Forum - MK2 TT (8J)*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=19

Since you have a Roadster, you might enjoy these two posts. I always recommend cleaning the grease from inside the Roof Flap Servos to avoid problem with the convertible top operation.

*The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Roadster Compendium*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1813258

*How to: Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Convertible Top Flap Servo R&R*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1786641


----------



## Wolf44 (Jul 2, 2020)

From one newbie to another welcome! Your car look great


----------



## DG TTS (Jul 3, 2020)

Wolf44 said:


> From one newbie to another welcome! Your car look great


 
I saw my baby at an Audi Center and half a hour later it was mine.


----------



## Wolf44 (Jul 2, 2020)

DG TTS said:


> Wolf44 said:
> 
> 
> > From one newbie to another welcome! Your car look great
> ...


Love at first sight I guess


----------

